# cd musique n'apparaît pas à l'écran



## Nadine Poirier (9 Mai 2012)

>Bonjour à tous. Je suis nouvelle sur le forum, alors merci d'avance à tout ceux qui voudront m'aider. J'ai déjà de la difficulté à trouver le bon forum... imaginez la suite. Je viens d'acquérir mon MacBookPro et je suis en période d'adaptation. Pas facile! J'ai déjà un problème à résoudre. Quand je mets un CD de musique dans mon portable, il n'apparaît nulle part. La semaine dernière, j'étais capable de transférer, à l'aide de Itune, la musique d'un cd à mon compte Itune, mais depuis que j'ai téléchargé Safari et Thundebird, lorsque je mets un cd, il ne se passe plus rien. Et c'est la même chose lorsque je mets une carte sd d'appareil photo. Pas moyen de le voir nulle part. J'ai trouvé sur internet que l'installation d'un programme pouvait nuire aux filtres et/ou se faire concurrence. J'y comprends rien! Safari fait peut-être concurrence à google chrome? Ou Thundebird? Est-ce que je devrais désinstaller Safari? Si oui, est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment désinstaller un truc sur Mac? Est-ce que je dois simplement tout jeter à la corbeille?
Merci!!!
> Nadine qui espère devenir meilleure... rapidement!


----------



## lepetitpiero (10 Mai 2012)

A éviter... les doubles posts...


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2012)

Bienvenue.

Tout à fait, les doublons ne servent à rien à part disperser les réponses.
La discussion continue donc dans l'autre fil : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/cd-musique-napparait-pas-a-mon-ecran-1098692.html

Ici on peut fermer.


----------

